
My original iPod is a time capsule from 2002 - yeukhon
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/18/16992972/ipod-original-vintage-throwback-mp3-2000s
======
notadoc
Same is true for old laptops if you happen to keep them. Kind of a fun
nostalgic experience to look through.

~~~
nugi
I just kept all my old drives. Really should start transferring to newer ones,
some are pre-IDE, and hell, idk if i still have an ide/ata interface, much
less the older interfaces.

I recall there being a wave of hdd failures in the early ipod hard drives
(yes, they really did have spinning disks). Amazing so many still work at all.

